# Vertical Mount Options, for Product type shots: Recommendations? C-Stand attachments? Mounts?



## cayenne (May 10, 2020)

Hi all.
Ok, I have a 5D3, with all sorts of L lenses.
I am using Arca Swiss plates on the camera, and have RRS tripod and clamp mounts.

While this serves me very well for most shooting....I"m needing to set up to take some top down shots and I just don't have what it takes on my regular tripod.

I need to lock the camera down, looking downward facing, for some shots that will likely be done for compositing....macro stuff with focus stacking, and more often than that...moving my flash sources around for different highlights and exposures around the object(s) in question.

What can ya'll recommend for this?

I have a couple of decent C-Stands and thought I'd seen some YouTube videos awhile back, using those for stuff like this.
Does anyone have experience with this? If so, what types/names or clamps and C-Stand adaptors are available for this?

I can hook my camera up tethered and have a remote so that once I lock it in I can go without touching the camera.

Does anyone else shoot with RRS tripods and clamps...arca Swiss stuff....and have suggestions for modifiers for this set up to enable a horizontal arm to come off it to attach a camera with some weight (plus lens) to hover over vertical for shooting below it on a table?

I've gotten such great advice in the past here on previous questions, hope ya''ll can give some advice, anecdotal experience and links to info on this.

Thank you all so much in advance!!

cayenne


----------



## old-pr-pix (May 10, 2020)

I can't really help since I have always used copy stands in the past for that type of shooting. I'm curious to see what suggestions you might get. I don't have a copy stand at the moment and have some similar scenarios I'd like to shoot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2020)

I built a home maid copy stand last winter to use for this type of shot. I started with a Beseler 23C enlarger that I picked up locally for $25. I picked it because I liked the crank to adjust vertical position, and it is built very strong.

Then, I removed everything unneeded and had to add counterweights (held in place with the blue duct tape) to balance the spring force. I left the frame unmodified so that I could always change it back. That meant using existing holes to add a right angle attachment with a SA Clamp to hold my camera.

Its worked out just like I intended. The photos were not taken to show my Rube Goldberg type of camera attachment. It turned out to be so strong and stable that I just left it as is. The fold out rear LCD on my EOS R along with my 50mm f/2.5 Macro work well to capture most common objects on the base. The 2nd photo is not focused on the right spot, but it still is the best one I have to show the mount.


----------



## dcm (May 11, 2020)

Recorded a bunch of old family photos while traveling once. I inverted the column on my Gitso GT1542T Traveller tripod so the head was mounted facing down and I could still adjust the column after getting the legs in the ballpark. This made a very stable mount. Set it up on a large table. Mounted the 6D with 100L macro, then adjusted the column until I had focus where I wanted it. Used a mirror to get the camera square to the surface - this is important for copy work. The table made it quite easy to arrange and adjust the lighting. Used WiFi with my iPad/iPhone to make the camera adjustments and shoot so I didn't need to touch the camera.

Here's a quick example with my M6II / 100L. I like using the tripod collar on the 100L in this situation. Took me less than 10 minutes to set this up.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 11, 2020)

If you already have a good tripod just get one of these. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554329-REG/Manfrotto_131D_131D_Side_Arm.html


----------



## dcm (May 11, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> If you already have a good tripod just get one of these. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554329-REG/Manfrotto_131D_131D_Side_Arm.html



Didn't have that with me on my travels, but that would work as well with a weight/counter weight.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 11, 2020)

Also quite a few tripod center columns can be mounted horizontally, I have the Manfrotto 055 and all of them can have the center column horizontally mounted, I use that on location when I need weird tripod angles. I use one of these https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/552742-REG/Manfrotto_131DDB_131DDB_Tripod_Accessory_Arm.html on a Manfrotto 058b as it is very heavily built and has a geared center column for when I am doing or product art reproduction work in the studio.


----------



## cayenne (May 11, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> If you already have a good tripod just get one of these. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554329-REG/Manfrotto_131D_131D_Side_Arm.html



Hmm...this looks interesting.

Like I mentioned, I have one of the RRS tripods and it doesn't have a rise adjustable center column. I thought I'd read awhile back that those didn't offer a steady enough platform, that when extended you'd get wiggle? Anyway, that's what I'd read back when I was shopping years ago....what mine has now, is a a leveling base that the ball clamp to the ball head is attached to. 

I might could screw that off the leveling base and try that horizontal arm.

As I 'd mentioned, I also have some pretty sturdy C-STands....does anyone know of clamps or attachments to C-stands that would handle an arca Swiss clamp that would work with the plate/cage I have on my camera?

Thank you VERY much for all the feedback so far....still looking to see what will work here...looking for steady and versatility....

cayenne


----------



## dcm (May 11, 2020)

Do you have any Manfrotto Super Clamps? They can make a solid attachment to any thing and you can build from there with a ballhead or just a clamp.


----------



## cayenne (May 11, 2020)

dcm said:


> Do you have any Manfrotto Super Clamps? They can make a solid attachment to any thing and you can build from there with a ballhead or just a clamp.



I do not....but I"ll look that up now to see what exactly they are!!!

Thank you...please keep the suggestions coming in!!


C


----------



## LDS (May 11, 2020)

cayenne said:


> that those didn't offer a steady enough platform, that when extended you'd get wiggle?





cayenne said:


> As I 'd mentioned, I also have some pretty sturdy C-STands.



The problem is C-stands suffer - more than tripods with a centre column - the same issue, they are not designed to dampen vibrations as well as camera tripods, as usually that's not a big issue with lights and modifiers.

Without a column that can be raised/lowered you need an adjustable table, or a rail for the camera (or both). Sometimes a column is useful, for example I use this setup for some repro/macro shoots - the column is reversed so I can put a small table among the tripod legs, and I use a Manfrotto rail for fine distance adjustments





In this tripod the column can be mounted horizontally also, but unless well counterbalances it's less stable.

Manfrotto SuperClamp have a specific add-on to mount a tripod head (Camera Mounting Adapter Hexagonal Pin 208Hex, which can't rotate under load)


----------



## cayenne (May 11, 2020)

Ok thank you ALL for the suggestions so far.

I was looking at the Manfrotto "side arm" that PDB suggested:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554329-REG/Manfrotto_131D_131D_Side_Arm.html

I was thinking I could screw an arca-swiss plate to the bottom of the center mount and then just use that to clamp into my current tribod...and then on one of the ends, put a new clamp there which could mount my camera that has the L bracket on it.

That might work and could be steady I'd think....

But I"ve been researching and something called "magic arm" is something I came across. I'm trying to figure if on one end I could somehow bolt it to a plate, to allow quick attachment to my current tripod...and it appears from examples I"ve seen, that you can attach an Arca Swiss type clamp to the other end of it.

This looks much more flexible for camera placement, but I"m trying to ascertain if it would be strong enough to hold a Canon 5D3 plus lens, which I'm guessing would mostly be my 100L macro or the 24-70 L II lens.....

Any thoughts or experiences with the magic arms?

Again, thank you in advance, this is MOST helpful!!!

C


----------



## dcm (May 11, 2020)

I have the Manfrotto 244 Magic Arm. They also have mini and micro arms with shorter reach. The 244 only has a reach of about 18-20 inches. You can mount it on a tripod and use like a flexible lateral arm or attach it to a table with a Super Clamp like I've done here with my M6II and EF-M 28Macro. I wouldn't mount my 1DXII this way, but you may be okay with a smaller body. This really depends on the working distance you need from your target. It may be a bit more difficult to adjust to get square, but once you dial it in it is pretty stable. I'd use a remote trigger and avoid vibrations from the floor/table/arm combination.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 11, 2020)

Here is a picture of my two solutions, I'd take the bigger setup every time given the choice. The geared center column makes height adjustment/framing simple and the tripod has very long legs so can be set up to view a table or platform well above the floor. I do use an RRS MPR192 and double clap it so I have over 12 inches of height adjustment even on the smaller setup.


----------



## cayenne (May 11, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Here is a picture of my two solutions, I'd take the bigger setup every time given the choice. The geared center column makes height adjustment/framing simple and the tripod has very long legs so can be set up to view a table or platform well above the floor. I do use an RRS MPR192 and double clap it so I have over 12 inches of height adjustment even on the smaller setup.
> 
> View attachment 190388



VERY interesting..thank you!!

May I ask what the horizontal reach of the side arm is on your larger set up there?

Thank you in advance,

C


----------



## LDS (May 11, 2020)

privatebydesign, while using the Manfrotto Side Arm is some kind of counterbalance needed, or if the tripod is well places the whole system is balanced enough? I mean with something like a 5D + 100L macro.


----------



## cayenne (May 11, 2020)

dcm said:


> I have the Manfrotto 244 Magic Arm. They also have mini and micro arms with shorter reach. The 244 only has a reach of about 18-20 inches. You can mount it on a tripod and use like a flexible lateral arm or attach it to a table with a Super Clamp like I've done here with my M6II and EF-M 28Macro. I wouldn't mount my 1DXII this way, but you may be okay with a smaller body. This really depends on the working distance you need from your target. It may be a bit more difficult to adjust to get square, but once you dial it in it is pretty stable. I'd use a remote trigger and avoid vibrations from the floor/table/arm combination.
> View attachment 190387



Do you think this would support a 5D3, with a lenses in the range of say, 100L macro?


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 11, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Ok thank you ALL for the suggestions so far.
> 
> I was looking at the Manfrotto "side arm" that PDB suggested:
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554329-REG/Manfrotto_131D_131D_Side_Arm.html
> ...


Cayenne,
I can vouch for the 'Magic Arm' too - I have one, and it most definitely takes the weight of a 5dIII with grip and 100L macro. It is rated to 3kgs, but like many Manfrotto products, I think they tend to be conservative with their ratings (others are not so prudent). It works well with the super clamp, and is often sold as a kit - see this magic-arm-with-035-without-143-143r (UK site -but you'll find similar).

That said, I tend to use a similar setup to pdb's above. The Manfrotto 131DB is 60cms, so lateral reach will depend how far over you have it (less around 10cms for your mounting to the tripod), but obviously the further over you go, the less stable it all is. (You can weight the other end for balance, but it all starts becoming cumbersome).

Good luck
Stoical.


----------



## dcm (May 11, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Do you think this would support a 5D3, with a lenses in the range of say, 100L macro?



I'll try anything once. Here's my 1DX2 with the 100L . I added a macro slide rail B150D and larger ballhead BH-30 to complete the effect with the larger body. I removed the body after the photo. This isn't something I would do in practice. It just isn't that stable/sturdy. 




Lots of vibration with all of the weight on the end of the arm. Had to crank everything down pretty hard to stop movement with the three ballheads and 1 joint involved. I'd keep the camera close to the base of the arm so it has less leverage on the ball joints. It takes several seconds for vibrations to dampen. A heavier table with corner posts on a slab might help a bit - this is on a standup pedastal desk. A larger ball head might make adjustments easier, but you are still mounting it to a small stud. I think it would take a while to get it square to the table. Maybe with my old 6D or similar size body. Not sure about the 5 series - never had one.

It's been an interesting thought exercise. I'm done now.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 11, 2020)

cayenne said:


> VERY interesting..thank you!!
> 
> May I ask what the horizontal reach of the side arm is on your larger set up there?
> 
> ...


Here it is with a 300mm f2.8 IS and 1DX MkII so a 5D III and 100mm L Macro are well within it's capacity, center of column to center of lens is 28", the orange thing is a Manfrotto clamp on counterweight normally used on light stands and this thing is very far from tipping over.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 12, 2020)

LDS said:


> privatebydesign, while using the Manfrotto Side Arm is some kind of counterbalance needed, or if the tripod is well places the whole system is balanced enough? I mean with something like a 5D + 100L macro.


I’ve used it with the 1 series and the 100L macro without a counterweight very effectively, but the Manfrotto 058b is a heavy tripod! As you can see from the above picture it is very easy to set it up with a counter weight if more reach or stability is needed or if you use a heavier camera setup.


----------



## LDS (May 12, 2020)

Thanks, my heavier tripod is a only 055XPRO but I'll give it a try.


----------



## cayenne (May 12, 2020)

First....THANK YOU everyone for the great input, suggestions and examples!!

I've decided to try first going with :

Super clamp
Magic Arm

As my first shot at this. From what I"ve read, it should support my camera and lenses I'll be using immediately.
And if by chance, it isn't sturdy enough, I"m come to figure that these tools are NOT uni-taskers (as Alton Brown puts it)...and I'll be able to use these for other photo/video/lighting needs.

And for now, I think clamping to table if it works, will suit my cramped workspace to begin with, BUT if this doesn't work I"ll get the Side Arm....as that the RRS clamp I'm getting will work on that too.....

Anyway, it appears that corona is still causing B&H to ship out slow...so, unfortunately I won't get it by this weekend and will have to play with it next week at least mid-week or more, but I"ll try to report back on how it worked out for me.

Again, I VERY much appreciate all the kind help and support I've gotten and continue to get on this fine forum!!

Cayenne


----------



## tolusina (May 13, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


>


Brilliant!


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

LDS said:


> Thanks, my heavier tripod is a only 055XPRO but I'll give it a try.


I can put it on my 055 with a 1 series and the 100L macro, what kind of extension length are you looking for that the center column won’t do for you now?

Here is a shot from today where I was using the 055 and horizontal column With a1DX II, TS-E 17, 600EX-RT, and CamRanger Mini all on an Arca Swiss d4.


----------



## LDS (May 13, 2020)

I wish to keep the ability to raise or lower the central column a little when required. Moreover when using the central column in horizontal mode it looked to me not rigid enough. Your looks a carbon model and I guess is more rigid. Mine is an aluminum model. I will like to have an extension of about 40cm, if possible.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

LDS said:


> I wish to keep the ability to raise or lower the central column a little when required. Moreover when using the central column in horizontal mode it looked to me not rigid enough. Your looks a carbon model and I guess is more rigid. Mine is an aluminum model. I will like to have an extension of about 40cm, if possible.


Here it is at 17" center of center column to center of lens. It is solid but needs a counterbalance either on the opposite leg or the other end of the arm to prevent tipping, it just balances with the 1DX II so a 5 series should be a little better, 18" and it starts to tip.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LDS (May 13, 2020)

Yes, your experience is very useful - I would need it to take some photos where I can't put the tripod legs over the table because it's full of delicate objects - for the same reason I'll need to be very careful the contraption doesn't fall on it. I have one of the Manfrotto weights and I can use it or a sandbag if the weight is too heavy. Thank you.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

That's good, glad it helped. Though my bigger tripod can be had for under $200 delivered on eBay (assuming you are in the USA), it is a real steal for the price and super solid, just a great heavy duty option and the Triaut system is genius, goodness only knows why all tripods don't have a similar arrangement.









manfrotto 058b for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for manfrotto 058b at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## cayenne (May 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> That's good, glad it helped. Though my bigger tripod can be had for under $200 delivered on eBay (assuming you are in the USA), it is a real steal for the price and super solid, just a great heavy duty option and the Triaut system is genius, goodness only knows why all tripods don't have a similar arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I might look into that myself....heck, we can ALL use an extra tripod or two laying about the house, eh?


C


----------



## Sporgon (May 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I might look into that myself....heck, we can ALL use an extra tripod or two laying about the house, eh?
> 
> 
> C


I can vouch for the 058. I’ve had mine since about 1988, and the design hasn’t changed apart from the colour ! Very quick to set up, reaches 6’ eye height without central column, solid as a rock, saves on the cost of gym membership if you carry it out and about.


----------



## LDS (May 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Though my bigger tripod can be had for under $200 delivered on eBay (assuming you are in the USA),



Manfrotto is far more expensive in its home country than in USA  Here a 058B is around 500€, and no great deals on ebay. A geared column is in my wish list since I got a geared head though, and since most of my tripods and accessories are Manfrotto, the 058B looks what I need. I just to take its weight into account when I have to quickly move away - in many cities here is forbidden to take photos with a tripod without authorization... - but for studio/on site work it would be great.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 14, 2020)

LDS said:


> Manfrotto is far more expensive in its home country than in USA  Here a 058B is around 500€, and no great deals on ebay. A geared column is in my wish list since I got a geared head though, and since most of my tripods and accessories are Manfrotto, the 058B looks what I need. I just to take its weight into account when I have to quickly move away - in many cities here is forbidden to take photos with a tripod without authorization... - but for studio/on site work it would be great.


When I lived in the UK I was always amazed at the great bargains the old heavy out of style equipment was at places like Mifsud and MPB. But yes in the USA we do get some great bargains sometimes, I think manufacturers and import/export agents occasionally use it as a dumping ground.


----------

